# L120 transaxle ??



## Old Chipper (Oct 8, 2008)

Well my little L120 has 223 hours, and as predicted the transaxle is slipping, I can mow for 15 minutes at a time. I just don’t have the money to replace it this season. Has anyone had any luck with a temp fix. If I flushed it out and put better oil in it, is there any chance that would help?? In the fall maybe I can replace it with the 130 axle.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a lot of info on those transaxles here---

John Deere Lawn Tractor L130 - dying hydrostatic drive - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum & Discussion Board and Best Place for Tractor Information on the web!!!


----------

